# LR6 Develop presets, what does the "+" mean?



## LRList001 (Jun 5, 2018)

'Morning all
I'm sure there is a simple and obvious answer to this, but I can't see it for looking (or searching).
What does the "+" mean on the end of the name of a Develop preset?

TIA


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 5, 2018)

It means that particular develop preset was applied to the selected image.


----------



## LRList001 (Jun 5, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> It means that particular develop preset was applied to the selected image.



Aha, 'On import'.  I have applied different presets, reset the image, all sorts of changes and it still has the +.   Yes, that is the preset I used on import.
Thanks Johan.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 5, 2018)

I use it all of the time.  NR and sharpening based on ISO, lens corrections,  profile and colour tweaks are all auto applied at import.


----------



## LRList001 (Jun 5, 2018)

Zenon said:


> I use it all of the time.  NR and sharpening based on ISO, lens corrections,  profile and colour tweaks are all auto applied at import.



Have you managed to make presets work on import that can automatically vary the preset based on ISO (or what the preset does)?  I have been wanting to do that for years, how do you do it please?

Regarding the "+" I am still trying to work out exactly what it means, it is not the Preset used on import (of the current image being developed).  My current leading contender is it is the last Preset used on import and has nothing to do with the current image at all.  (I had assumed it was a warning that the Preset needed to be updated, but that didn't wash for long.)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 5, 2018)

LRList001 said:


> Have you managed to make presets work on import that can automatically vary the preset based on ISO (or what the preset does)? I have been wanting to do that for years, how do you do it please


You can’t do this with a preset, but you can do it with the camera defaults.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 5, 2018)

I did it but I limited myself to 1/1 ISO. 100, 200, 400, 800 and so on. To include all the mid ISO's would be a nightmare to manage. I never used mid ISO's before I started to use this feature anyway so I didn't miss anything.       

I created a master set of files for each camera and they don't even have to be in focus, etc. They are just references and I keep them in a separate location from the rest of the files. Mine are in the LR folder itself on the HD. All other files are on an ext drive. 

You need a file for each ISO. In preferences I checked by specific ISO and camera serial number. I make all permanent changes only in the master sets and then choose - Develop - Set Default Settings and Update.  If you make changes to all your files then you have to do that for each ISO specific file.


----------



## LRList001 (Jun 6, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> You can’t do this with a preset, but you can do it with the camera defaults.



I'll re-read how to do that, IIRC it didn't do what I had in mind.  As I sometimes use auto ISO, I would have a huge range of ISOs to accommodate.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes that would be too much to handle. Too bad we can't access the data base and enter our values instead of using the save default settings procedure for each file. Making a change to one file is OK but if you want to make a global change to the profile or colour tweak it would take forever.


----------



## LRList001 (Jun 12, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> You can’t do this with a preset, but you can do it with the camera defaults.



Thanks Johan.  Can you give me a clue as to how?  I have been reading up and camera defaults (actually, I have been reading about camera profiles - I assume it is the same) and can't see how to do this.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 12, 2018)

LRList001 said:


> Thanks Johan.  Can you give me a clue as to how?  I have been reading up and camera defaults (actually, I have been reading about camera profiles - I assume it is the same) and can't see how to do this.


No, camera defaults and camera profiles are two separate things. Defaults are settings you want to be applied to each image automatically. A particular camera profile could be part of the default, but also sharpening, noise reduction, lens corrections, etc.

In the Lightroom preferences, check the option that defaults are set per ISO value. Then take a 100 ISO image, set only those things you’d like to include in your camera default for that particular ISO value (a specific value for noise reduction could be an example) and then click the Reset button while holding the Alt-key. The button will change to Set Default and you’ll get a dialog where you can indicate that you want the default to be updated to the current settings. Do this for each ISO value (of each camera)  separately.


----------



## LRList001 (Jun 20, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> No, camera defaults and camera profiles are two separate things. Defaults are settings you want to be applied to each image automatically. A particular camera profile could be part of the default, but also sharpening, noise reduction, lens corrections, etc.
> 
> In the Lightroom preferences, check the option that defaults are set per ISO value. Then take a 100 ISO image, set only those things you’d like to include in your camera default for that particular ISO value (a specific value for noise reduction could be an example) and then click the Reset button while holding the Alt-key. The button will change to Set Default and you’ll get a dialog where you can indicate that you want the default to be updated to the current settings. Do this for each ISO value (of each camera)  separately.



I'm looking at Adobe's DNG editor (for camera calibration) too.  Setting up this (for each ISO for each camera) is a significant amount of work, but maybe it should be done.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2018)

LRList001 said:


> I'm looking at Adobe's DNG editor (for camera calibration) too.  Setting up this (for each ISO for each camera) is a significant amount of work, but maybe it should be done.


What are you hoping to accomplish? And what makes you think you'd need to do each ISO for each camera (or perhaps you mean defaults for each ISO, not the DNG profiles?)?


----------



## LRList001 (Jun 22, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> What are you hoping to accomplish? And what makes you think you'd need to do each ISO for each camera (or perhaps you mean defaults for each ISO, not the DNG profiles?)?


Yes the 'this' in my reply referred to the defaults for each ISO of the reply I was quoting.  Ie the 'this' could read 'this (the above)'.

Regarding the DNG profiles, using one of the pre-defined vivid profiles works for all but one/two of the colours (landscape v4 isn't far off either), the turquoise is a good bit out and the purple needs a tweak.  So far I haven't managed to find a combination that moves the turquoise to the right place.  The purple is easy to fix.  I did intend to check the adjustment for high ISO too, to see if it shifts in camera.  Currently I am working with the camera's base ISO in both daylight and tungsten lighting.


----------



## LRList001 (Jun 22, 2018)

LRList001 said:


> Yes the 'this' in my reply referred to the defaults for each ISO of the reply I was quoting.  Ie the 'this' could read 'this (the above)'.
> 
> Regarding the DNG profiles, using one of the pre-defined vivid profiles works for all but one/two of the colours (landscape v4 isn't far off either), the turquoise is a good bit out and the purple needs a tweak.  So far I haven't managed to find a combination that moves the turquoise to the right place.  The purple is easy to fix.  I did intend to check the adjustment for high ISO too, to see if it shifts in camera.  Currently I am working with the camera's base ISO in both daylight and tungsten lighting.



BTW, the tool is downloaded from here:
Digital Negative (DNG), Adobe DNG Converter | Adobe Photoshop CC
about halfway down the page are links to Mac and Windows versions.
The pdf user guide lists the wrong location (and is called 'read more' on the page).
This same page also links to the DNG Convertor.
As a reminder, the Camera profiles go in Camera Raw, in the User's area ie here (Windows LR6):
C:\Users\<user name>\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles


----------



## Zenon (Jun 22, 2018)

Before I continue Canon manages ISO's by 1 /1 or  1 /3.   1 /1 being 100 - 200 - 400 - 800 and so on. 1 /3 are the base ones and all in between.  

If you find a way to easily manage defaults for ISO values of 1 /3 rather than 1 /1 let me know. At times I find it a pain with just 10 master files per camera to manage. I wonder if there is list of 1/3 ISO values.    

 Presets for cover a range ISO values might be easier but then they won't auto apply at import.


----------



## LRList001 (Jun 22, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Before I continue Canon manages ISO's by 1 /1 or  1 /3.   1 /1 being 100 - 200 - 400 - 800 and so on. 1 /3 are the base ones and all in between.
> 
> If you find a way to easily manage defaults for ISO values of 1 /3 rather than 1 /1 let me know. At times I find it a pain with just 10 master files per camera to manage. I wonder if there is list of 1/3 ISO values.
> 
> Presets for cover a range ISO values might be easier but then they won't auto apply at import.



You have captured in a nutshell exactly where I am in terms of pain levels, as implied but now clarified from around my response at #8 and yours at #7 and #9.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 24, 2018)

It would be nice if there was a way to specify a range of ISO values to apply a specific default setting. I might have three defaults that I want to use one for 200 and below, one for 200-800 and one for above 800. Or some such arrangement depending on the camera. 

Without a way to simplify the setup this feature is (IMHO) practically useless because it is so difficult to maintain. Too bad as it is a nice idea.

-louie


----------



## Zenon (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes it would. With Canon you can't shoot using Auto ISO 1/ 1 stops. ISO has to be 1 /3. I set up one of the camera C1-3 functions to use Auto ISO and I'm kinda experimenting. I did set up several pre-sets that cover a range of ISIO values but I have used it much yet. Not the same.


----------



## LRList001 (Jun 25, 2018)

LouieSherwin said:


> It would be nice if there was a way to specify a range of ISO values to apply a specific default setting. I might have three defaults that I want to use one for 200 and below, one for 200-800 and one for above 800. Or some such arrangement depending on the camera.
> 
> Without a way to simplify the setup this feature is (IMHO) practically useless because it is so difficult to maintain. Too bad as it is a nice idea.
> 
> -louie



That is exactly where I am coming from.  Cameras have moved on technology-wise and LR is being slow to catch up.  OK, so I am a LR6 user so will be left behind anyway.  When I find the time I'll have a go at this, but a modern camera has what 30-40 1/3 ISO stops these days?


----------



## LRList001 (Aug 25, 2018)

LRList001 said:


> That is exactly where I am coming from.  Cameras have moved on technology-wise and LR is being slow to catch up.  OK, so I am a LR6 user so will be left behind anyway.  When I find the time I'll have a go at this, but a modern camera has what 30-40 1/3 ISO stops these days?



Having experimented with a wide range of ISO settings, the Adobe standard does a pretty good job in terms of getting started.  Working up camera profiles is a lot of work and doesn't get me much further forward.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 25, 2018)

Well everything changed for me today.  I came across Jeffery's Bulk Develop plugin.  I set  Luminance NR and Masking to 0 and unchecked by ISO in the   preferences. This got rid of needing a master set of files. Only need one per camera now. With the Bulk Develop you can set a range of ISO and NR settings that are logarithmic. I have never been able to use Auto ISO before with my set up.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 25, 2018)

I helped someone out with a short tutorial on another site. If you want the link let me know.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 25, 2018)

LRList001 said:


> That is exactly where I am coming from.  Cameras have moved on technology-wise and LR is being slow to catch up.  OK, so I am a LR6 user so will be left behind anyway.  When I find the time I'll have a go at this, but a modern camera has what 30-40 1/3 ISO stops these days?



When you set it to 1/1 you get 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600 and so on. With it set to 1/ 3 you get all the in between ISO's . It may not make much difference at low ISO's but will as they get higher.


----------



## LRList001 (Aug 26, 2018)

Zenon said:


> I helped someone out with a short tutorial on another site. If you want the link let me know.



Yes please.  PM it if you don't want to publish here.  Thank you.


----------



## LRList001 (Jun 5, 2018)

'Morning all
I'm sure there is a simple and obvious answer to this, but I can't see it for looking (or searching).
What does the "+" mean on the end of the name of a Develop preset?

TIA


----------



## LRList001 (Sep 1, 2018)

BTW, while this might be obvious, it isn't always the case that it is obvious to everyone.  When importing, it is necessary to set the Develop settings to 'None', to cause the default settings to be applied.  Refer to post #11.

To act as an aide-memoir, I am also exporting the settings as new user develop settings (with the camera etc. identified in the title).


----------

